
The Toynbee Tiles - timemachine
http://www.ernestjournal.co.uk/blog/2019/5/30/the-toynbee-tiles
======
damontal
Years ago in Philadelphia these were interesting. Now after the internet
popularization of them I see promos and ads stuck on the road Toynbee tile
style.

------
ru999gol
there is a great documentary about it from 2011, Resurrect Dead highly
recommended

------
toynbee_cunt
Toynbee

